# New York Nonresident deduction



## jmartle (Oct 11, 2020)

I need help with this question on my New York nonresident return

I am a nonresident of New York State; living in New Jersey but working only in New York. All of my self-employment income comes from doing business in NY.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jmartle said:


> I need help with this question on my New York nonresident return
> 
> I am a nonresident of New York State; living in New Jersey but working only in New York. All of my self-employment income comes from doing business in NY.


This is a very specific to NY question. You might try asking it in the NYC forum as I'm sure there are others in your situation there.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> This is a very specific to NY question. You might try asking it in the NYC forum as I'm sure there are others in your situation there.


If he does not receive any answers here, he might also try to ask it on the N ew York boards as well as any states that border New York, as I am sure that there are residents of those states who work in New York but have a similar situation.. All the same, I would have put it on these boards first and would leave it here for a while to see what I got. There are a couple of qualified tax professionals who frequent the Tax Boards. They would be the posters best qualified to help him.

It has been too long for me, not to mention that I am not a qualified tax professional. There was a time when as a resident of New York, I earned some or all of my annual income outside the state; as a non-resident I earned some or all of my annual income within the state and as an official but not actual resident earned some or all of my income outside the state, New York (and Maryland) have some peculiar tax laws for people in these situations. You must file forms to claim non-resident credits and exemptions with the other state and file similar forms with the "home" state to claim exemptions, deductions or credits for taxes paid to the other state. Sadly, often you end up paying more in taxes than you would have had you earned the same aggregate amount in your home state.

This passes over commuter taxes. Fortunately for the suburbanites here, congress specifically prohibits D.C. from charging a commuter tax. As there are now technology corridors in the suburbs, here, the employment numbers in the suburbs are way up over several years past. Still, the suburban jurisdictions here do not charge commuter taxes, either, although there is no law preventing it. I suspect that they will not do so because D.C. would have a legitimate complaint under commonly accepted doctrines of reciprocity. Further, the businesses would oppose it, if for no other reason than not wanting the accounting headache. The businesses might threaten
to re-locate, which will put a significant dent in the existing tax base as well as employment numbers. It also will affect adversely ancillary employment.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If he does not receive any answers here, he might also try to ask it on the N ew York boards as well as any states that border New York, as I am sure that there are residents of those states who work in New York but have a similar situation.. All the same, I would have put it on these boards first and would leave it here for a while to see what I got. There are a couple of qualified tax professionals who frequent the Tax Boards. They would be the posters best qualified to help him.
> 
> It has been too long for me, not to mention that I am not a qualified tax professional. There was a time when as a resident of New York, I earned some or all of my annual income outside the state; as a non-resident I earned some or all of my annual income within the state and as an official but not actual resident earned some or all of my income outside the state, New York (and Maryland) have some peculiar tax laws for people in these situations. You must file forms to claim non-resident credits and exemptions with the other state and file similar forms with the "home" state to claim exemptions, deductions or credits for taxes paid to the other state. Sadly, often you end up paying more in taxes than you would have had you earned the same aggregate amount in your home state.
> 
> ...


You used to be able if you lived in NY like me, to do Uber and Lyft in NY, (outside NYC) Ct, and NJ. They have since stopped it. You can no longer due cross border pick ups, only drop offs. It's a killer because in Westchester there are plenty of pax that go to both so now it's an automatic dead mile back. Between the death of the multiplier surge and the elimination of cross border pickups it makes no sense to U/L anymore in the NYC Metro region.

Only NYC TLC (or food delivery I guess) would have his issue.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Residency & state tax issues are a big item this tax season. Many of my clients live in CT & work in New York. With New York you have 2 issues, NYC & NYS. The question wants to know the portion of your self employment tax attributable to NY. If all your work is done in NY it would be 100%. You will need to do this for ALL your federal deductions like IRA deductions, home office etc... It does get complicated, especially for 2020 with so many people working remotely.


----------

